# I Just Hit the mother load



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes I just got over 30 maple walking sticks so I am a happy camper. The only bummer is letting them dry for a year that sucks but it will be worth the wait. Sorry I have no pictures yet....

Don't know if all will be walking sticks maybe some canes too....


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Congrats! Waiting is always the hard part!


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah I know it sucks but well worth the wait...


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Do you have an attic?

One way to speed the drying process is put some of your maple sticks in a black plastic bag and put them in your attic.

The added heat of an attic in summer will speed the drying time.

I would coat the ends with Elmer's glue or an equivalent before putting them up, helps with the checking and spilt ends.

Also, what type of maple? Soft maple such as silver or red dries quicker than hard maple.

6 months in an attic might get er done.


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Do you have an attic?
> 
> One way to speed the drying process is put some of your maple sticks in a black plastic bag and put them in your attic.
> 
> ...


To answer your question I do not have an attic, but I did melt wax on the end's of them...

To your other question it is hard maple so it will need time to dry...


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh yeah I finally took some picture!!


----------

